# System Startet nicht mehr )= nach Extrem-OC



## deputamadre (5. Januar 2010)

Hey, 

Das ist jetzt schon mein 2. AM3 Board dass einfach NICHTS mehr tut. Es kommt kein Grafigsignal, die Usbgeräte werden nicht angesprochen, der LCD Poster zeigt die Uhrzeit anstatt die Temps, aber es drehen sich die Lüfter und die Komponenten werden warm.

Meine Hardware: Asus Crosshair III Formula 
(und ein anderes AM3 das genau das gleiche hat)
Graka: Asus Nvidia Gtx 275 (Auch schon mit anderen probiert)
Ram: Corsair Dominator 1600 (Auch schon mit Corsair xms probiert)
NT: Corsair 850w
Cpu: Amd Phenom x4 965BE

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dude101 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: System Startet nicht mehr )=*

Ich würd sagen es ist der Ram. Hab den selben Prozzi, Mainboard und auch ne GTX275 aber der Ram ist von G.Skill


----------



## deputamadre (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: System Startet nicht mehr )=*

Naja, aber was bitte soll ich noch für nen Ram nehmen, ich mein immerhin schon 2 verschiedene probiert und vorallem: Es hat Funktioniert, und am nächsten Tag nicht mehr!


----------



## klyer (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: System Startet nicht mehr )=*



deputamadre schrieb:


> Naja, aber was bitte soll ich noch für nen Ram nehmen, ich mein immerhin schon 2 verschiedene probiert und vorallem: Es hat Funktioniert, und am nächsten Tag nicht mehr!



vl. solltest du mal nich corsair versuchen, sondern mal ganz andere, ob noname oder top is dann eig. egal...
vl. hat nen freund von dir noch andere "rumliegen" 

mfg
klyer


----------



## deputamadre (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: System Startet nicht mehr )=*

ok aber ich hab immer mehr das Gefühl dass es ein oc Fehler is, oder auch Kodenzwasser, aber dann wäre es vermutlich ganz tot und nicht nur teils.


----------



## klyer (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: System Startet nicht mehr )=*

hm.. ist dein kondenzwasser vl. schonmal ausgelaufen?
oc-fehler würd ich nich unbedingt sagen, oder hast du alle beide mobos übertaktet?


----------



## deputamadre (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: System Startet nicht mehr )=*



klyer schrieb:


> hm.. ist dein kondenzwasser vl. schonmal ausgelaufen?
> oc-fehler würd ich nich unbedingt sagen, oder hast du alle beide mobos übertaktet?



wie meinst du ausgelaufen? mir is nur mal isopropanol drübergelaufen wie ich mit dice gekühlt hab, aber das sollte nichts ausmachen das verdampft 1. bis auf 4ppm und 2. leitet es nichtmal...naja also würde wenig sinn machen mit ln2 zu kühlen und nicht zu ocen^^


----------



## klyer (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: System Startet nicht mehr )=*



deputamadre schrieb:


> wie meinst du ausgelaufen? mir is nur mal isopropanol drübergelaufen wie ich mit dice gekühlt hab, aber das sollte nichts ausmachen das verdampft 1. bis auf 4ppm und 2. leitet es nichtmal...naja also würde wenig sinn machen mit ln2 zu kühlen und nicht zu ocen^^


  aber da schätz ich mal, das du dir alle beide mobos zerschossen hast 
->hast du dir auch mal den ram angeschaut, also die kontakte? ob die vl. etwas mitgenommen aussehen....


----------



## deputamadre (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: System Startet nicht mehr )=*



klyer schrieb:


> aber da schätz ich mal, das du dir alle beide mobos zerschossen hast
> ->hast du dir auch mal den ram angeschaut, also die kontakte? ob die vl. etwas mitgenommen aussehen....



Die meisten Leute die ich kenn haben noch nie etwas beim extreme OC zerstört...also ein neues MB sollte gute Kontakte haben, und der Ram is auch neu...und schön langsam nervt das echt das nie was geht...gibts da irgendeine Möglichkeit rauszufinden was es genau is?


----------



## Artas (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: System Startet nicht mehr )=*



deputamadre schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute die ich kenn haben noch nie etwas beim extreme OC zerstört...also ein neues MB sollte gute Kontakte haben, und der Ram is auch neu...und schön langsam nervt das echt das nie was geht...gibts da irgendeine Möglichkeit rauszufinden was es genau is?



Wenn der Pc garnicht mehr startet, dann kannst du nur noch durch auswechseln, oder weglassen von Teilen herausfinden, was genau kaputt ist.
Du kannst auch die ganzen Platinen nach verkolten, oder verschmutzten Kontakten absuchen.


----------



## Klutten (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: System Startet nicht mehr )=*



deputamadre schrieb:


> ok aber ich hab immer mehr das Gefühl dass es ein oc Fehler is, oder auch Kodenzwasser, aber dann wäre es vermutlich ganz tot und nicht nur teils.



Ich habe deinen Thread mal verschoben und den Titel angepasst. Im Startpost solltest du mal einige Informationen. Das du extrem gekühlt und übertaktet hast, sollte schon jeder wissen, der dir hier versucht Ratschläge zu geben.


----------



## OC-Junk (6. Januar 2010)

Hi, 
wollte mal sagen hab ich ab und zu auch. Hab zwar en intel system aber wenn ich mein Pentium D 830 über 4,2Ghz mit "normalen" Vcore werten laufen lasse habe ich das gleiche problem, im moment läuft der 4,2Ghz @ 1,38V.  Wenn du Extrem-OC könnte ich mir das auch vorstellen. 

Mfg OC-Junk


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Januar 2010)

normalerweise gibt das Board Fehlercodes aus, sei es als Buchstaben/Ziffern auf einer Anzeige auf dem Board oder per Beep Code. Die Codes kann man dann google und kann damit den Fehler eingrenzen


----------



## rabit (7. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube es is dein Board was die Probs macht normalerweise meckert das Board wenn an den Komponenten etwas net stimm.
Unde wenn er dies nicht macht und das berüchtigte Graka piepen net kommt ist hochstwahrscheinlich das board über dem Jordan.


----------



## deputamadre (7. Januar 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> normalerweise gibt das Board Fehlercodes aus, sei es als Buchstaben/Ziffern auf einer Anzeige auf dem Board oder per Beep Code. Die Codes kann man dann google und kann damit den Fehler eingrenzen



Das wäre ja gut und schön, aber der LCD POSTER von Asus zeigt mir nur die Uhrzeit anstatt Felercodes o.Ä.. Und es biept auch nicht, ich hab auch einen externen Speaker drangehängt falls der aufgelötete kaputt sein sollte aber nein es kommt nichts. Und die Status LED´s sind auch tot. Eben nur die Lüfter laufen und alles wird Warm.



rabit schrieb:


> Ich glaube es is dein Board was die Probs macht normalerweise meckert das Board wenn an den Komponenten etwas net stimm.
> Unde wenn er dies nicht macht und das berüchtigte Graka piepen net kommt ist hochstwahrscheinlich das board über dem Jordan.



Ich glaubs auch, aber irgendwie ist das total komisch manchmal geht es nach dem neustart wieder, aber manchmal auch nicht. Und jetzt ist eben der Fall eingetreten dass es garnichtmehr geht, ich werds einfach mal zu Alternate bringen und mal schaun was die sagen.


----------



## deputamadre (9. Januar 2010)

Also ich war gestern bei Alternate, der Prozessor ist tot.


----------

